# Help Identify an unknown piano piece



## Gmanjozi (May 20, 2020)

Hi all,

New here and desperate to identify a piece of music for which I only have a snippet of the sheet music in my collection.

It is the last few bars on one page before a full piece I used to play begins, but have played the snippet and I would really love to get hold of the full piece to play. My erstwhile piano teacher used to only copy the pieces from the pages they began and never gave me full books to work from, hence my loss of the rest of the piece.

I've attached a jpeg of the page, it's the few bars at the top before the Schumann Fantastic Dance. Also uploaded a sound byte. Keyed it into musescore to try identify with Soundhound (had no luck)

Hoping someone out there can assist!

Thanks
Gys
JHB
South Africa


----------

